# Bike trailer



## daveyrunner (17 Jul 2009)

I'm after a trailer for using for shipping my gardening tools around town. 

Cheers

DAve


----------



## RedBike (17 Jul 2009)

Hows about one thats virtually identical to the Revolution Cargo Trailer for £75 + postage, complete, in the original box - There are as you'd expect a few minor scratches from use but it's had virtually no use. 

It's effectively only had two outings. 
http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2009/07/pennine-cycleway-bridleway-and-trail.html
http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2009/06/wild-camping.html

Only selling to raise a bit more cash to buy my house.


----------



## RedBike (17 Jul 2009)

-Just subribing to the thread


----------

